# home made arrow spinner



## fantarain (Jun 13, 2008)

forget one thing, I put 4 washers between the ball bearing and plastic board, so they can spin freely.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

fantarain said:


> forget one thing, I put 4 washers between the ball bearing and plastic board, so they can spin freely.


What did you use for the plastic? Good link for the bearings!


----------



## fantarain (Jun 13, 2008)

RugerRedhawk said:


> What did you use for the plastic? Good link for the bearings!


I cut it from a broken computer desk foot. Any solid plastic will do or maybe a tin can. I am sure you can find at lease 10 different kind of things at home with ease. :wink:


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Perfect! Just what I've been looking for. Thanks for the link!


----------



## bckwoodsboy89 (Sep 1, 2009)

haha good idea


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

StrutStopper said:


> Perfect! Just what I've been looking for. Thanks for the link!


Me too, awesome idea, thanks! Just ordered some bearing from that link.

I do have one question for you, could you take pics of the pieces off the board and/or w/out the arrow on it? I was wanting to get a good look at the components to see how to build. Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

nice I did something similiar. I got my bearings from some roller blades that where going to be thrown away.


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

so what exactly would be the purpose of this contraption


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

I just ordered me 6 of them. Cant beat "free shipping". I got 2 extra "just in case"


----------



## skycomag (Aug 31, 2006)

*check this link*



RugerRedhawk said:


> What did you use for the plastic? Good link for the bearings!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=7640965&postcount=1360

hurry up an buy them... he only has 7336 left!!!!!

there's going to be a rush on with of you with left-over flooring!!


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

skycomag said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=7640965&postcount=1360
> 
> hurry up an buy them... he only has 7336 left!!!!!
> 
> there's going to be a rush on with of you with left-over flooring!!


Whew! Thanks for the warning. I just bought my 4 :wink:


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Team Realtree are u serious?


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Team Realtree are u serious?


yes i am serious...when you just started archery did you know everything? God thats amazing!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

team_realtree said:


> yes i am serious...when you just started archery did you know everything? God thats amazing!


hey TR, you put your arrow on it & spin test them to make sure there is no wobble to them so they fly true, hope that helped. just keep askin questions, won't know until you do.


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Team realtree ease up I thought you were joking.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

team_realtree said:


> so what exactly would be the purpose of this contraption


If you use carbon arrows then chances are your arrow is straight. But if you use aluminum they can be bent and if you spin them on this rig they will wobble and or jump around. I shoot carbon so I use a spinner to make sure inserts and nocks are straight and broadheads aren't bent.

Hope this helps. And again keep the questions coming, the only way to learn.


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

fantarain- I can't tell from your pics, are the bearings touching or did you leave a space between them? What is the distance on the center of the holes you drilled to mount the bearings? Thanks


----------



## fantarain (Jun 13, 2008)

StrutStopper said:


> fantarain- I can't tell from your pics, are the bearings touching or did you leave a space between them? What is the distance on the center of the holes you drilled to mount the bearings? Thanks


bearings are not touching. I gave it a 1/16" gap between the closest points. 
1. I first place two bearings on the plastic board, has about 1/16" gap between them. Both centers parallel to the bottom line of board. You can a slightly bigger gap, it doesn't matter, just make sure the gap on both sizes are the same, and the arrow can't fall through the gap. 
2. Then I use my pencil to draw a hole on the board through the hole of the bearings. Then I locate the center of them, and that's where I will drill the hole. 
3. Measure the distance of the two center point, and mark the same point on the other board with pencil.
4. drill 5/16" holes on the board on the marked point if you use the same bearing I use.
5. then drill small holes under the big holes (same distance below) for the screws to connect the wood board.
6. Fit the bearings on the plastic board, and cut a curve down between the bearings to give clearence to the arrow. Make it something like a "n_n" shape.

I am sure you can do a prettier job than me and enjoy the DIY !!!:darkbeer:


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

fantarain said:


> bearings are not touching. I gave it a 1/16" gap between the closest points.
> 1. I first place two bearings on the plastic board, has about 1/16" gap between them. Both centers parallel to the bottom line of board. You can a slightly bigger gap, it doesn't matter, just make sure the gap on both sizes are the same, and the arrow can't fall through the gap.
> 2. Then I use my pencil to draw a hole on the board through the hole of the bearings. Then I locate the center of them, and that's where I will drill the hole.
> 3. Measure the distance of the two center point, and mark the same point on the other board with pencil.
> ...


Thanks. Got the bearings in the mail the other day (used your ebay source). When I get 20 min to myself, I'll pick up the rest of the hardware. I just need to figure out what surface I'm going to mount the bearings to, I'm sure I've got a piece of wood somewhere.


----------

